# Silkworms?



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone ever fed live silkworms? I'm getting a few in a couple days for my reptiles and am planning on trying the with the hogs but I expect they won't much care for them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to get these for my hedgehog too since mealies are not very nutritious. So far I have had no luck with any other insects other than mealies. Kashi "tried" butter worms once and then turned them down lol.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

you get their nutrition from the kibble...from what i gathered the reason mealworms are used is from them being inexpensive and easy to keep. silkworms will cost more and require more specific needs. unless you have mullberry leaves handy i wouldnt try to keep silkworms


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jerseymike1126 said:


> you get their nutrition from the kibble...from what i gathered the reason mealworms are used is from them being inexpensive and easy to keep. silkworms will cost more and require more specific needs. unless you have mullberry leaves handy i wouldnt try to keep silkworms


I know Mike lol but I would rather give something more nutritious, even if it's a treat :lol: (This is Shin Hye from the Facebook pages btw... lol).

You can usually buy "silkworm pods" that come with ready to feed mulberry cubes no? I don't raise my own mealies so I don't really care if I have to buy them once a month or so lol


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been keeping/raising silkies for many years now, I know all about there dietary needs. I was more wondering if hogs actually like them or not. Between my blue tongue skinks and tarantulas, silkies only last a couple days around here.
If you want your mealies to be more nutritious, feed them some veggies. If you keep them in the fridge, take them out and dump into a larger bowl with carrots or apples for a few hours so they can have a good feed. Once they are done, put them back in the fridge. 
I have red runner roaches too but so far, the hogs don't care for them.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

GailC, remind me never to visit your place. *shudders*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Strictly considering nutritional value, silkworms are one of the best feeders out there. If your hedgie will eat them, definitely go for it! Since they're an odd size/texture though, some are picky and will snub them.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

GailC said:


> I've been keeping/raising silkies for many years now, I know all about there dietary needs. I was more wondering if hogs actually like them or not. Between my blue tongue skinks and tarantulas, silkies only last a couple days around here.
> If you want your mealies to be more nutritious, feed them some veggies. If you keep them in the fridge, take them out and dump into a larger bowl with carrots or apples for a few hours so they can have a good feed. Once they are done, put them back in the fridge.
> I have red runner roaches too but so far, the hogs don't care for them.


that is completely different then. i thought you were trying to keep silkies for a hedgehog. i used to give pokey all sorts of bugs when i used to keep a bunch of bearded dragons


----------



## Amlinals (Jul 26, 2012)

I forget if Astrid's had a silkworm or not, i havent been able to get any for my chameleons in a few months. But she's had hornworms a few times. Just be prepared to have to scrub the juicey guts off their quills, if yours is an annointer like mine is. (Grossss!!! Lol)


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I got the silkies yesterday and neither hog would have anything to do with them. I'll try again tonight and report back.


----------

